# Takes so long to get refered



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Been ttc since 2010 no joy, been using the clear blue monitor for 18months spend a fortune on sticks. Went to see Gp November 2011 she said hubby needs to go for sperm test he needed 2 results finally came back march 2012 as low movers.. So he has cut back smoking, doesn't drink anycase. I have been for a blood test all seems be normal! Refered to Peterborough infertility 6 weeks ago can't get hold of anyone Gp has said she cannot do anything else for us. On average is waiting time months for a first appointment etc ?? Think it's a bit to early to look at going private & costs etc.


----------



## raspberrytipple (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Lisa, 
I think it depends where you are and how much demand there is as to how long it takes.  I also think some of it depends on the individual GP/consultant as to what happens when.  I went to see our GP in September last year and he immediately sent DH for sperm analysis and me for routine bloods at the same time.  Took a few weeks to get all that sorted and the referral letter was sent from the GP to the fertility guy at our local hospital on about 4th December and we saw the consultant on 3rd February.  He then referred me for Lap and Dye which happened on Thursday last week.  We now have to wait six months before seeing him again at which point if nothing has happened we will be referred for IVF.  So, although quite a lot has happened, it's very spread out.  DH also has had a second SA in this time too and we got the results of that on Thursday before my op.  However, a friend of mine in the same situation had a TVS, HSG etc before anything to do with her DH was mentioned and they put her off for a long time, I think it took her a year to get a referral, just because she sees a different GP.  Hope you hear from them soon, I would keep trying to make contact, find out the consultant name and ring their secretary maybe just to make sure your appointment is in the pipeline?


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Lisa. I understand the frustration of all this waiting! 

We went to our doctors in Jan. Ive had blood tests and DPs had SA. Its all been a waiting game for appointments for tests and appointments for results. Now waiting until next week to see my doctor with all our results to see if shes going to referr us. I bet that will be more waiting for an appointment with the clinic then. In the meantime tho take the time to contiune ttc naturally as you never know you may not need the appointment after all. 

Is the clearblue monitor worth the money? I had a look but wasnt sure whether to try one or not.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

The various tests that the gp does, as part of the referral process also take an age to come through.  Even when you are referred it also depends on the availability of funds from your pct as well as the waiting list for treatment.

When we were officially on the top of the list - we had to wait another 10 months until the new financial year as all our pct funds had already been used.  We then had a further 6 month wait to be matched to a sperm donor - due to hubbys issues, but it's hard to say how much longer you'll wait to physically receive treatment.

I was told I had a year to get pregnant naturally following surgery, then, if I wasn't pregnant we'd be 'fast-tracked' - that was in 2006 - we didn't begin treatment til 2009 !!!! - I suppose we were just unlucky.  
Wishing you all the very very best and hope that you're on that rollercoaster, sooner rather than later  x
Sheila


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for the above info... Emms well we had been using this clear blue monitor for adges now & I don't really know reading the reviews so many folks fell pregnant very quick it's £70 so not a massive amount then you have the sticks to purchase. You must do the sample at very 1ssr thing am or else it will not give you any correct readings!! Give it a go you have nothing to loose!! We will keep trying & pray for a dream some day soon!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

wow I didnt realise it could take so long, I new there would be a wait, but for some it takes longer then a year. How do you cope with this I would end up going nut's, Im being reffered to a fertility specialist as soon as i see my doctor next which should be in a week or so. Iv got my FX'd for all you lovly ladie's and hope you get your BFP's very soon. x


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would recommend that you contact your PCT to find out which clinics YOU CAN CHOOSE FROM and their fertility treatment policy - some people wait for their appointments to come though only to find out they don't meet the policy requirements e.g. BMI too high or too low.  My PCT has about 6 clinics on their list, including private clinics that you can have PCT funded treatment at.  

When I started my fertility journey I was referred to one of the clinics with perhaps the lowest success rates and sloooooweeeesst administration.  My GP hadn't realised my husband and I had a choice.  Thankfully we switched clinics immediately before I had my treatment.  I opted for a clinic with the highest success rate.  Some of the tests were repeated (semen analysis) and they also did additional testing on me.  At the second clinic the appointment with a consultant took about a month to come through.  Treatment can then start next period cycle provided there aren't any problems to correct first.  

It might be worth making some enquiries to speed things along a bit.  Waiting for treatment is like torture

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks hun how to i contact PCT to find out my choice's im so glad you replied with that post because i really dont wont to be waiting for ever. x x x


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you don't know the name of your PCT then go to the following web page:

http://www.nhs.uk/ServiceDirectories/Pages/ServiceSearchAdditional.aspx?SearchType=PCTSvc&ServiceType=Trust

Type your postcode and it should find your PCT for you giving the phone number. This will probably be the switchboard number so you will need to ask for the staff that deal with the PCTs fertility policy. If they don't know who to put you through to ask to speak with someone in the Communications team.

Once you have found out the name of your PCT you might want to do a google search of the name of the PCT and fertility policy

e.g. "south staffordshire primary care trust fertility policy"

That might take you straight to the policy document.

xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

thank's hun but i found my PCT but the site dont seem to be working ATM, so just waiting and keep checking. x x x


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope you managed to get through.  I know that PCTs are going through a lot of changes at the moment e.g. some are merging so that might cause some disruption. 

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks hun, Aint got though yet but waiting untill i see my doc as i found out that my local hospital have fertility specialist. x


----------

